# España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"


Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...




www.epe.es





Ni a hondureños ni a rumanos les compensa estar aquí, a los que trabajan, a los otros sí.

Vamos camino de pleno empleo a precio de derribo, más barato que los rumanos, me lo quitan de las manos.


----------



## polnet (31 Ene 2022)

Lógico, trabajar para seguir siendo pobre, para eso lo son en su país, salvo la basura que nunca le faltará un plato de comida y sanidad, el que tiene un poco de espíritu se larga.
Es increíble ver cómo están desapareciendo trabajadores en la mayoría de las profesiones, pero es normal, deslomarte para seguir siendo pobre.


----------



## Josillo (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Ene 2022)

Normal, los salarios aqui caen, alli suben, aqui sube el paro, alli esta bajando. Por que iban a quedarse aqui?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2022)

Naaaa... dentros de unos añitos les mandaremos una paguita por haber estado dados de alta 2 meses en españa.


----------



## Knight who says ni (31 Ene 2022)

Y los que se quedan seguramente son los de los semáforos...


----------



## pacomer (31 Ene 2022)

mientras Rumanía deja atrás los restos del comunismo, IsPain entra de lleno : en Rumanía los salarios para los informáticos son mayores ya que en isPain siendo que allí el coste de la vida es inferior.
IsPain se está convirtiendo en una puta cloaca a marchas forzadas. Sólo van a venir moronegros a coger paguitas y darle la estocada definitiva para convertir en mierda total al país. Nadie que sepa trabajar minimamente en algo productivo se va para isPain.


----------



## Triyuga (31 Ene 2022)

Una rumana que no se ha marchado es esta:

*La mujer de Puigdemont gana 6.000 euros al mes por ocho horas, dinero que sale del erario público*
Marcela Topor cobra 750 euros por hora, trabaje o no. El sueldo procede de la Diputación de Barcelona y lo tiene asegurado hasta el año 2023






Marcela Topor, mujer de Carles Puigdemont, gana 6.000 euros al mes por trabajar ocho horas

Compartir en FacebookCompartir en TwitterEnviar por emailCompartir en Flipboard*0*
BEA TÉLLEZ DE MENESES
perfilEmailTwitter
PUBLICADO 20/05/2021 15:23ACTUALIZADO 20/05/2021 15:26
*Marcela Topor*, de 44 años, periodista independentista y mujer de Carles Puigdemont, *presenta y dirige* desde abril de 2018 *un magacín semanal en inglés* que tiene una duración de dos horas.
MÁS INFO


El programa de la mujer del presidente de la Generalitat de Cataluña *se llama 'The Weekly Mag*' y se emite en *Xarxa Audiovisual Local (XAL)*, una red de televisiones locales *financiada por la Diputación de Barcelona.

XAL*, un ente creado para promocionar el talento joven, *sufraga todos los gastos a través de su presupuesto público.* Los encargados de hacer el programa y producirlo son sus redactores y técnicos , mientras que la mujer del político hace las funciones de *presentadora estrella*.


----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Y los que se quedan seguramente son los de los semáforos...



¿Acaso lo duda?. Los de los semáforos no se van fácilmente, los que trabajan huyen a sitios más civilizados.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Ene 2022)

No hay contenedores para todos

Ahora en serio, si alguno venía a tener una vida digna (piso sin compartir, un trabajo, tiempo y dinero para ocio) se va a dar cuenta que cada vez es más imposible de conseguir. Muchos sudamericanos aguantan para conseguir la residencia y poder circular libremente por la unión europea. Pero los rumanos no necesitan la residencia, ya son europeos y pueden circular libremente, así que no les compensa pasar penurias en España


----------



## Cipoton (31 Ene 2022)

ya te digo yo que no se han vuelto a rumania


----------



## El Pionero (31 Ene 2022)

Normal. Si quieres prosperar trabajando con con tu esfuerzo y que se valore. Este país no es el tuyo.

Pero si eres un parásito que quiere vivir de paguitas, robando y demás malas artes. Pues si es para ti.


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Una rumana que no se ha marchado es esta:
> 
> *La mujer de Puigdemont gana 6.000 euros al mes por ocho horas, dinero que sale del erario público*
> Marcela Topor cobra 750 euros por hora, trabaje o no. El sueldo procede de la Diputación de Barcelona y lo tiene asegurado hasta el año 2023
> ...



poco me parece para haber ejercido con exclusividad al mocho
lo que habrá tragado esta mujer...


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> ya te digo yo que no se han vuelto a rumania



Lo dice en la propia noticia, algunos emigran a otros países pero otros vuelven a Rumanía, allí cobran menos pero el coste de vida es mucho más barato con lo que no hay tanta diferencia con España.

No hay que ser nobel de economía para saber que en España cobramos poco y pagamos mucho.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (31 Ene 2022)

"El PIB per cápita en Rumanía se ha duplicado en diez años"

Queda poco para que los españoles tengamos que emigrar a Rumanía


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Y los que se quedan seguramente son los de los semáforos...



los recicladores de cobre, las presciputas y los revuelve_bolsillos.


----------



## usuario baneado (31 Ene 2022)

Costo de Vida en Rumania.


Costo de Vida en Rumania, incluyendo precios de 52 productos y servicios en las principales ciudades de Rumania



www.expatistan.com





Y esto con un salario medio(que no moda) de 1000€

Aquí con dos mileuristas dáte por vendido.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

ya os digo, van a sobrar pacopisos en españa


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

Espera, que ahora van a venir los entendidos en economía para decirte que es imposible pagar más a los trabajadores del campo, pero sólo si eres España, si eres Alemania, Francia o Italia sí puedes.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> "El PIB per cápita en Rumanía se ha duplicado en diez años"
> 
> Queda poco para que los españoles tengamos que emigrar a Rumanía



Si te dejan pq si os creéis que os van a dejar.
El problema es que los progres o commies no van emigrar pq ellos y sus familias se van a colocar de lo público dícese casta de funcis.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Espera, que ahora van a venir los entendidos en economía para decirte que es imposible pagar más a los trabajadores del campo, pero sólo si eres España, si eres Alemania, Francia o Italia sí puedes.



Aquí no se puede pagar más pq los intermediarios quieren ganar más y más.
Algunos son españoles pero muchas son internacionales que son como los fondos buitre solo quieren ganar dinero.
Sino pq en países del tercer mundo hay agricultores con muchas tierras que viven en la miseria pues eso...
Encima yo sé de lo que hablo ..os voy a contar un caso directo 
Persona que tiene tierras quiere vender soja libremente al mejor postor le empiezan a venir comerciales de intermediarios para que firme un contrato de exclusividad para asegurarse ganancias.
El dice que no y los intermediarios presionan presionan es como una mafia.
Muchos agricultores en vez de intentar la venta libre quisieron asegurarse las ganancias y luego pasa que al cabo del tiempo el intermediario se la juega y le paga una mierda.


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

A estas alturas no debería ser necesario explicar que las mujeres se fijan en el tamaño de la cartera y no del rabo a la hora de arrodillarse.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Ene 2022)

Pues yo prefería a los rumanos que a estos menas hijos de puta o a los marronidos de los DDP


----------



## Rompehuevos (31 Ene 2022)

ya no queda ni cobre


----------



## little hammer (31 Ene 2022)

Entre los rumanos si que es cierto que hay mucho quinqui de robar chalets, cobre y demás. 

Pero tb hay muchísimos que son muy currantes. Además, normalmente el que es currante suele ser noble, simpático no desde luego pero al menos no suelen ser falsos o caraduras.

Lo único malo que tienen es que no se integran nada. Crean sus comunidades, sus guetos y pasan de la gente. 

Como mucho alguna rumanita pizpi le puede la hipergamia y se junta con algún español posicionadito....o al menos más estable y menos alcohólico que el Cheichescu medio.

Pero creo que eso en unas generaciones se arreglaría. 

Son un tipo de inmigración muy parecida a la irlandesa e italiana en EEUU en los siglos XIX y XX. Sin ayudas y al principio marginados 100% levantaron el país con sus riñones para luego integrarse hasta el punto de que no se les distingue de ciudadanos usanos de otra ascebdencia


----------



## usuario baneado (31 Ene 2022)

Y en Zaragoza tengo conocidos que con la paguita les da para pagarse techo y drogas....imagina.


----------



## cebollo (31 Ene 2022)

¿Cuantos se han nacionalizado españoles? Es otra manera de desaparecer de las estadísticas.


----------



## lascanteras723 (31 Ene 2022)

Rumanos se van pero africanos hay cada día más.


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Aquí no se puede pagar más pq los intermediarios quieren ganar más y más.
> Algunos son españoles pero muchas son internacionales que son como los fondos buitre solo quieren ganar dinero.
> Sino pq en países del tercer mundo hay agricultores con muchas tierras que viven en la miseria pues eso...
> Encima yo sé de lo que hablo ..os voy a contar un caso directo
> ...



Los agricultores de países decentes no son robados mientras el gobierno mira para otro lado, aquí les roban y su solución es robar a los que trabajan para ellos, así nos va que ya se van a buscar inmigrantes en origen porque a los que ya están aquí no los engañan.


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



Esos son los que dicen que se van porque están en busca y captura


----------



## juster (31 Ene 2022)

ESPANIGSTAN ESTA EMPOBRECIENDOSE CON LOS COMUNISTAS....
A LOS DATOS ME REMITO...


----------



## MIP (31 Ene 2022)

Mientras se vayan los rumanos y no las rumanas, todo está en orden.


----------



## jose253 (31 Ene 2022)

los datos del padron son un chiste ahi se puede empadronar cualquiera,estés ilegalmente o sin vivir en españa.

es un cachondeo que fomenta la inmigracion ilegal y ahi tiene que haber de todo y más,de hecho alguna vez ha salido en prensa cosas sobre esto. donde se ven los datos mas fiables es en el observatorio permanente de la inmigracion, y ahi pone que hay 1 millon 100mil rumanos. y no se que dices de los hondureños si precisamente es uno de los paises de donde mas ilegales vienen ultimamente gracias a la no exigencia de visado.


----------



## SEVEN (31 Ene 2022)

Antes en el foro escribía asiduamente algún rumano y ya hace tiempo que no me suena haberle leído. Siempre está bien otros puntos de vista y este forero aportaba.


----------



## ciudadlibre (31 Ene 2022)

aqui solo se nos quedan los parasitos subvencionados


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Rumanos se van pero africanos hay cada día más.



De esos vendrán todos.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los agricultores de países decentes no son robados mientras el gobierno mira para otro lado, aquí les roban y su solución es robar a los que trabajan para ellos, así nos va que ya se van a buscar inmigrantes en origen porque a los que ya están aquí no los engañan.



Aquí en España a nivel general hemos entrado en una dinámica de explotar al más débil.
Para sobrevivir yo explotó al de al lado 
Y no hablo solo de empresarios sino perceptores de pagas relaciones familia.
Yo cada vez gente muy desilusionada o a saber se han quitado la careta y explotan a los demás.


----------



## Oteador (31 Ene 2022)

Esos son los búlgaros


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Ene 2022)

Se van blancos y siguen llegando negros, amarillos y marrones. España se deseuropeiza a marchas forzadas.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (31 Ene 2022)

Para celebrarlo esa tasa debería ser mensual


----------



## Autómata (31 Ene 2022)

Todo apunta a que vamos a llevarnos una sorpresa con europa del este en comparación con España.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Ene 2022)

Se van los honrados que trabajaban. Los otros, los de las paguitas, el nadie es ilegal y la sanidad libre y gratuita para todos (salvo para no vacs), esos se quedan.


----------



## asakopako (31 Ene 2022)

Los rumanos que se van son los que se metieron en la construcción o en algún sector que estaba bien pagado en su momento. Gente que vino a currar y se van a currar a otra parte porque aquí no hay trabajo.

Ahora mismo el inmigrante que de verdad quiere trabajar se va a países con una economía saneada y bajas tasas de paro. El que viene aquí no trama nada bueno.

Y a la tasa de paro hay que sumarle que los extranjeros no tienen acceso a buena parte del empleo público con el que están maquillando las cifras.


----------



## Baconfino (31 Ene 2022)

¿Explica esa diáspora la inflación que se observa en el sector servicios de las lumi-narias?


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> los datos del padron son un chiste ahi se puede empadronar cualquiera,estés ilegalmente o sin vivir en españa.
> 
> es un cachondeo que fomenta la inmigracion ilegal y ahi tiene que haber de todo y más,de hecho alguna vez ha salido en prensa cosas sobre esto. donde se ven los datos mas fiables es en el observatorio permanente de la inmigracion, y ahi pone que hay 1 millon 100mil rumanos. y no se que dices de los hondureños si precisamente es uno de los paises de donde mas ilegales vienen ultimamente gracias a la no exigencia de visado.



El padrón es necesario para cobrar paguitas, si ves un descenso de rumanos en el padrón es que efectivamente se están yendo.

Lo de los hondureños es esto






Los primeros jornaleros contratados en Honduras para la campaña de la fresa en España: “Estamos decepcionados”


https://www.eldiario.es/desalambre/primeros-jornaleros-contratados-honduras-campana-fresa-espana-decepcionados_1_8678179.html En la vivienda proporcionada por la empresa viven 16 jornaleros, por lo que en total les quitarían 912 euros al mes para financiar los gastos derivados de luz y gas...




www.burbuja.info





No sólo los inmigrantes que ya hay en España no quieren trabajar por cuencos de arroz, es que ya no son capaces de traerlos desde Europa del este y se van a buscarlos a Sudamérica, y hasta estos se quejan de que los engañan y que no les compensa.


----------



## Genofinder (31 Ene 2022)

Estan todos en londres, yo en todas Las obras que he estado Siempre he coincidido con rumanos que han estado trabajando en distintos puntos de España


----------



## jose253 (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El padrón es necesario para cobrar paguitas, si ves un descenso de rumanos en el padrón es que efectivamente se están yendo.
> 
> Lo de los hondureños es esto
> 
> ...



lo que da una imagen real de la inmigracion legal es el observatorio permanente de inmigracion, que son los que tienen el nie. se ve que suben los rumanos y tambien se ve un crecimiento desproporcionado de venezolanos, debido a que tienen via libre: sin visado y cuando llegan pueden tener permiso especial porque viven en un pais bananero gobernado por un autobusero analfabeto(hasta donde sé el vivir en un pais bananero no deberia ser motivo especial de papeles para todos, de ahi a hacerlo con toda africa hay un paso)


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> lo que da una imagen real de la inmigracion legal es el observatorio permanente de inmigracion, que son los que tienen el nie. se ve que suben los rumanos y tambien se ve un crecimiento desproporcionado de venezolanos, debido a que tienen via libre: sin visado y cuando llegan pueden tener permiso especial porque viven en un pais bananero gobernado por un autobusero analfabeto(hasta donde sé el vivir en un pais bananero no deberia ser motivo especial de papeles para todos, de ahi a hacerlo con toda africa hay un paso)



Y pq los venezolanos se apoyan entre ellos pq ejemplo ayudan mucho a sus padres.
Aquí yo he conocido casos de un tipo español juntarse con una carruselera y amenazar a la madre viuda que sino les da 400 euros al mes no les deja ver a los nietos 
Yo no veo más que españoles explotando a sus padres y no por necesidad sino por avaricia 
Sino tuvieran pensiones más de uno tiraría al abuelo a la basura 
Los únicos que pueden luchar a muerte con los venezolanos son los q tengan pisos pagados y si estás casado que tu mujer no quiera vivir la dolce vita o si eres casa papi.


----------



## Baubens2 (31 Ene 2022)

Si son hispanoamericanos me da igual lo que diga su pasaporte para mí son españoles


----------



## Black Jack (31 Ene 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Una rumana que no se ha marchado es esta:
> 
> *La mujer de Puigdemont gana 6.000 euros al mes por ocho horas, dinero que sale del erario público*
> Marcela Topor cobra 750 euros por hora, trabaje o no. El sueldo procede de la Diputación de Barcelona y lo tiene asegurado hasta el año 2023
> ...



Joder, pensaba que se refería a 8 horas al día durante todos los meses, pero no, se refiere a solo 8 horas al mes. Menudo mamonazo hijo de puta el Puchi.


----------



## remosinganas (31 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Y los que se quedan seguramente son los de los semáforos...



y los amante del cobre..


----------



## Plvs Vltra (31 Ene 2022)

Y para que pais se van si ya UK no es parte de la EU?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> mientras Rumanía deja atrás los restos del comunismo, IsPain entra de lleno : en Rumanía los salarios para los informáticos son mayores ya que en isPain siendo que allí el coste de la vida es inferior.
> IsPain se está convirtiendo en una puta cloaca a marchas forzadas. Sólo van a venir moronegros a coger paguitas y darle la estocada definitiva para convertir en mierda total al país. Nadie que sepa trabajar minimamente en algo productivo se va para isPain.



Ah???









'Con el comunismo se vivía mejor': el 66% de los rumanos votaría al dictador Ceausescu


El 66 por ciento de los rumanos votaría al dictador comunista Nicolae Ceausescu (1918-1989) si se presentara a las próximas elecciones presidenciales de noviembre, según una encues




www.elmundo.es


----------



## CocoVin (31 Ene 2022)

Salen rumanos. Entran moros.

Vamos como si en un partido cambias a Messi por CR.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (31 Ene 2022)

"La bajada de población se debe en menor medida al retorno o a la nacionalización", precisa el profesor, que avala su teoría en datos que muestran que mientras España *pierde población rumana otros países como Alemania, Italia, Hungría y EEUU la ganan."


italia ?*


----------



## BeninExpress (31 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Salen rumanos. Entran moros.
> 
> Vamos como si en un partido cambias a Messi por CR.



Jajajaja qué cabrón..

Más bien será que sale Granero y entra Pavón.


----------



## tolomeo (31 Ene 2022)

A ver si los moros van cogiendo ejemplo


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (31 Ene 2022)

Se puede engañar a todos un tiempo, se puede engañar a algunos todo el tiempo, no se puede engañar a todos todo el tiempo.


----------



## Kabraloka (31 Ene 2022)

ahora vendrán amegos segarro en su lugar


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Ene 2022)

Me parece bien. Ahora necesitamos perder a todos los panchos y moronegros y podremos respirar tranquilos.


----------



## zirick (31 Ene 2022)

El día que quiten las paguitas nos quedamos sin moros en 6 meses.


----------



## palodearia (31 Ene 2022)

Se van los que estaban registrados legalmente y curraban al irse a la mierda las condiciones salariales. Se quedan los gitanos, que tampoco los quieren allí


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> "El PIB per cápita en Rumanía se ha duplicado en diez años"
> 
> Queda poco para que los españoles tengamos que emigrar a Rumanía



¡Qué panorama en España, Gensanta!


----------



## Murray's (31 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Lógico, trabajar para seguir siendo pobre, para eso lo son en su país, salvo la basura que nunca le faltará un plato de comida y sanidad, el que tiene un poco de espíritu se larga.
> Es increíble ver cómo están desapareciendo trabajadores en la mayoría de las profesiones, pero es normal, deslomarte para seguir siendo pobre.



+1
Iba a decir lo mismo que tu.

Basicamente eso, salarios que como mucho son de 1000€ , muchos impuestos, comida , gasolina y vivienda cara... necesitas más sueldo para vivir más o menos.


----------



## jota1971 (31 Ene 2022)

No jodas que pudiendo ir a cualquier pais de Europa a ganar Billetes te vienes a España, lo de los Rumanos es un caso de Amor al Mediterraneo extremo.


----------



## Despotricador (31 Ene 2022)

Los hemos cambiado por moros y negros. Salimos ganando.

Dentro de poco también haremos nosotros las maletas camino de Rumanía.


----------



## pacomer (31 Ene 2022)

aa


DVD1975 dijo:


> Aquí en España a nivel general hemos entrado en una dinámica de explotar al más débil.
> Para sobrevivir yo explotó al de al lado
> Y no hablo solo de empresarios sino perceptores de pagas relaciones familia.
> Yo cada vez gente muy desilusionada o a saber se han quitado la careta y explotan a los demás.



por eso en isPain el capitalismo ni siquiera en su versión más cutrecilla va a triunfar jamás: el mercado va al revés.. cuánta más falta de currantes hay más bajan el sueldo... ni toda una burbuja inmobiliaria ha conseguido arañar la baja el precio de los zulos.
conozco bien el tema informático... no encuentran a nadie que cumplan con lo que piden pero no se les ocurre aumenta el salario unos cientos cutres de euros... el ispainolito disfruta jodiendo y haciéndole saber a su currantillo que la sartén la tiene él por el mango y antes quema la empresa que subirle al buen programatas unos cientos de euro al mes. Es lo que hay en un país de gitanos joputas en la empresa privada.


----------



## pacomer (31 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Qué panorama en España, Gensanta!



Lo de isPAin es la mayor estafa de toda la UE... es lo que pasa cuando se vota machaconamente por socialismo. Veamos un ejemplo:

En Bucarest un programatas medio viene a cobrar lo mismo que en Madrid/BCN. Sólo que hay un pero allí el coste de la vida viene a ser la mitad que en Madrid asi que es como si en Madrid a un programatas medio le pagasen casi 70K anuales.

Qué carajo va a venirse un rumano que sepa hacer algo más que la O con un canuto a una puta mierda tercermundista laboral como isPain?









Jobs and salaries in Bucharest, Romania - Teleport Cities


How much can I make in Bucharest, Romania? Teleport Cities provides detailed information about salaries by profession.




teleport.org










Cost of Living Comparison Between Madrid, Spain And Bucharest, Romania







www.numbeo.com




.


----------



## Octubrista (31 Ene 2022)

Muchos trabajadores rumanos son autónomos, saben lo que les desangra la Agencia Tributaria y lo que viene aún en el futuro.

No les compensa seguir en España, el régimen de autónomos es más rentable en muchos otros países de Europa.

Los que son empleados, para ganar 1000€/mes y tener que pagar por vivienda y suministros esos mil, tampoco les compensa. En Rumanía la vivienda es proporcionalmente barata.

Algunos rumanos llevan en España 15, 20 años o más, son propietarios de vivienda, con la renta de un piso Paco en Leganés, Baracaldo, o Sabadell, en Rumanía viven bien, y más si trabajan allí.

Lo normal es que se vayan.


----------



## Antiparras (31 Ene 2022)

ya han recolectado todo el cobre?


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Los hemos cambiado por moros y negros. Salimos ganando.
> 
> Dentro de poco también haremos nosotros también las maletas camino de Rumanía.



Si te dejan entrar.


----------



## Maedhros (31 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> mientras Rumanía deja atrás los restos del comunismo, IsPain entra de lleno : en Rumanía los salarios para los informáticos son mayores ya que en isPain siendo que allí el coste de la vida es inferior.
> IsPain se está convirtiendo en una puta cloaca a marchas forzadas. Sólo van a venir moronegros a coger paguitas y darle la estocada definitiva para convertir en mierda total al país. Nadie que sepa trabajar minimamente en algo productivo se va para isPain.



El salario medio en España es más del doble que en Rumanía, no digas gilipolleces.

En 10 años veremos, pero ahora mismo es lo que hay.


----------



## rascachapas (31 Ene 2022)

Pues de los carteristas rumanos que conozco no se ha ido ni uno


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



Que peeeeeena meda.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Ene 2022)

*" Pierde ? "*


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

En Marruecos en ciertas zonas se vive bien.
La diferencia es que aunque en su religión tienen puesto ayudar al prójimo ellos lo aplican explotando al pobre 
Así que el que es listo te envía a sus hijos para tu los mantengas.
Nosotros exportabamos españoles que trabajábamos y por mucho que quieran vender los commies ibamos en un alto porcentaje con contrato de trabajo 
Ahora te exportan en un alto porcentaje gente que no viene a trabajar y no lo intenta.
Lo de los moros es algo inexplicable estamos llenos de moros pero yo no veo a ninguno en tiendas bares limpieza 
Ves una minoría.
Es como los negros yo no veo a muchos trabajando.
Pero a los q si veo es a los del este y sudamericanos.
Con lo de cual los moros o negros o bien de las ayudas o de sus mujeres o de las drogas.


----------



## NormanMan (31 Ene 2022)

Josillo dijo:


>



Que temazo, hacia años que no lo escuchaba


----------



## B. Golani (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



Que pena k los k se van no son los gitanos rumanos


----------



## Новая правда (31 Ene 2022)

Se van los rumanos currantes junto con las rumanas buenorras y en su lugar importamos morería a mansalva...

Da la casualidad de que cuando la economía va mal los que se piran son los de Europa del este y los de Sudamérica, pero moros ninguno... Los primeros se van porque pierden su trabajo, los segundos no se van porque...


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

PUENTE DE PLATA.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Новая правда dijo:


> Se van los rumanos currantes junto con las rumanas buenorras y en su lugar importamos morería a mansalva...
> 
> Da la casualidad de que cuando la economía va mal los que se piran son los de Europa del este y los de Sudamérica, pero moros ninguno... Los primeros se van porque pierden su trabajo, los segundos no se van porque...



No se van pq cobran ayudas.
Una vecina mía mora casada en segundas nupcias con un español decía de irse a Tánger.
Lo repetía hasta la saciedad se fue y a los 2 meses volvió pq no le gustaba vivir allí.
Decís que era muy bonito ir de vacaciones pero que no tengas que estar mirandote las espaldas si sales sola la libertad de poder una mujer ser libre 
Y eso que tanger es moderna 
Y principalmente por las ayudas.


----------



## Новая правда (31 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No se van pq cobran ayudas.



Efectivamente, rumanos trabajando en el campo hay un porrón, sudamericanos en hostelería, más de lo mismo... ahora, ¿dónde están los dos millones de mahometanos que tenemos en el país? Ellas con el carrito empujando al niño y ellos en el parque, viendo la vida pasar


----------



## Marvelita (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



Muchos rumanos de los que vinieron al principio ya se han jubilado, en rumania con una pension de 1100 euros vives de puta madre siendo mayor; digamos que no te vas de putas y casinos y que te dedicas a envejecer con dignididad.

muchos ya tendran la nacionaldiad, cunado se pongan malos se vienen a españa y su tratamiento casi gratis.


----------



## Gigatr0n (31 Ene 2022)

*España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país*

Es una noticia maravillosa!!! de puta madre! A tomar por culo los putos rumanicos.


----------



## chicken (31 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Lógico, trabajar para seguir siendo pobre, para eso lo son en su país, salvo la basura que nunca le faltará un plato de comida y sanidad, el que tiene un poco de espíritu se larga.
> Es increíble ver cómo están desapareciendo trabajadores en la mayoría de las profesiones, pero es normal, deslomarte para seguir siendo pobre.



Ese razonamiento también es aplicable a los andaluces, levantinos o canarios que están en paro y prefieren quedarse en su terruño siendo mantenidos por sus familiares o cobrando el Ingreso Mínimo Vital que irse a Madrid o Barcelona para malvivir en habitaciones de pisos compartidos, no poder ahorrar y tener que llamar con cierta frecuencia a sus padres para que les manden algo de dinero.


----------



## chortinator (31 Ene 2022)

Los que se largan son los rumanos de bien, los que se quedan en su mayoria gitanos y aquellos que viven de paguitas.


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Ese razonamiento también es aplicable a los andaluces, levantinos o canarios que están en paro y prefieren quedarse en su terruño siendo mantenidos por sus familiares o cobrando el Ingreso Mínimo Vital que irse a Madrid o Barcelona para malvivir en habitaciones de pisos compartidos, no poder ahorrar y tener que llamar con cierta frecuencia a sus padres para que les manden algo de dinero.



Pues sí, para irse a malvivir a Madrid o Barcelona mejor quedarse en el pueblo, pero muchos van cuando son jóvenes y creen que vivir en un piso compartido y comer macarrones con tranchetes es molón, cuando se dan cuenta de que su vida será una mierda ya están atrapados y ya no pueden volver al pueblo.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que tenemos a la lloradora de rimel y a los gitanos toreros para asegurarnos de que el SMI no suba

En el fondo es una estrategia no confesa... quieren expulsar a la moronegrada matando al pais de hambre, para que sean ellos los que se van por su propio pie

Es como en la pelicula de INDEPENDENDEI, cuando el ñarigudo gafotas esta borracho y se pone a decir que va a intentar cargarse el planeta todo lo posible, a ver si asi a los marcianos les acaba dando asco y se van porque ya no les interesa invadirlo


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> *España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país*
> 
> Es una noticia maravillosa!!! de puta madre! A tomar por culo los putos rumanicos.



Los que se van son los rumanos rubitos que estaban cogiendo patatas y fregando escaleras. Los gitanos y los criminales que cobran RBU, siguen aqui


----------



## pacomer (31 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Los que se largan son los rumanos de bien, los que se quedan en su mayoria gitanos y aquellos que viven de paguitas.



Es la isPain que han hecho los comunistas:
Se queda la basura con paguitas
Se va todo el que es decente y quiere trabajar sin que lo chuleen.


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



La verdad.... ya queda poco que robar además el Gobierno, no quiere competencia.


----------



## romeoalfa (31 Ene 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Una rumana que no se ha marchado es esta:
> 
> *La mujer de Puigdemont gana 6.000 euros al mes por ocho horas, dinero que sale del erario público*
> Marcela Topor cobra 750 euros por hora, trabaje o no. El sueldo procede de la Diputación de Barcelona y lo tiene asegurado hasta el año 2023
> ...



La zorrupia del prófugo, rumanoide e indepe, que combinación má curiosa, seguro que insulta mucho a Madrid, al castellano y a Ayuso a ver si le suben aún más el sueldazo….


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Новая правда dijo:


> Efectivamente, rumanos trabajando en el campo hay un porrón, sudamericanos en hostelería, más de lo mismo... ahora, ¿dónde están los dos millones de mahometanos que tenemos en el país? Ellas con el carrito empujando al niño y ellos en el parque, viendo la vida pasar



Solo una minoría trabaja.
Cuando en mi anterior trabajo libraba entre semana solía pasar por un parque y los veía a moros de todas las edades reunidos en una bar moro y otros en el parque.
No veais a ninguna mujer 
Así q viven de las ayudas o de las pocas mujeres que trabajan.


----------



## chicken (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues sí, para irse a malvivir a Madrid o Barcelona mejor quedarse en el pueblo, pero muchos van cuando son jóvenes y creen que vivir en un piso compartido y comer macarrones con tranchetes es molón, cuando se dan cuenta de que su vida será una mierda ya están atrapados y ya no pueden volver al pueblo.



Hace varios años, una noticia afirmaba que muy pocos parados emigraban a otras provincias o regiones para trabajar. Se podría interpretar que son unos comodones que quieren tener el trabajo de sus sueños sin moverse del terruño, pero lo que ocurre en realidad es que las zonas con más oportunidades laborales son tan caras que muchas veces no merece la pena trasladarse allí.

Por ejemplo, se vive mejor siendo funcionario o empleado de Mercadona en una ciudad española de provincias donde la vida no sea demasiada cara que con un trabajo cualificado en Londres y compartiendo piso.


----------



## INE (31 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Cuantos se han nacionalizado españoles? Es otra manera de desaparecer de las estadísticas.



Ninguno o como mucho uno o dos. Estos no se
nacionalizan españoles.


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> "El PIB per cápita en Rumanía se ha duplicado en diez años"
> 
> Queda poco para que los españoles tengamos que emigrar a Rumanía



Nos tocara ir a recuperar el cobre, la joyas y los telefonos moviles aparte del efectivo.


----------



## Yo. (31 Ene 2022)

-Se han marchado las putas rumanas de calidad.
-Se han quedado los gitanos rumanos.


----------



## Murray's (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo dice en la propia noticia, algunos emigran a otros países pero otros vuelven a Rumanía, allí cobran menos pero el coste de vida es mucho más barato con lo que no hay tanta diferencia con España.
> 
> *No hay que ser nobel de economía para saber que en España cobramos poco y pagamos mucho.*



Asi es.

La cesta de la compra en España con la inflación galopante ya está casi en niveles de los EEUU, la vivienda nivel EEUU, el combustible se paga más barato en EEUU ( 1 litro de gasolina no llega al dolar) y eso que aumentó la inflación en los EEUU.

Y todo eso aqui con mucho más desempleo y salarios más bajos que los USA.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (31 Ene 2022)

Tiene cierta lógica que los foráneos sean los primeros en bajarse del barco.
El simple echo de emigrar y aprender otras culturas e idiomas los hace tener más iniciativa.
Los judios lo llevan haciendo de siempre.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (31 Ene 2022)

Que se piren, una gran noticia sin duda. *277.560 *puestos que quedan libres, pa ser ocupados por ejpañoles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Lo de isPAin es la mayor estafa de toda la UE... es lo que pasa cuando se vota machaconamente por socialismo. Veamos un ejemplo:
> 
> En Bucarest un programatas medio viene a cobrar lo mismo que en Madrid/BCN. Sólo que hay un pero allí el coste de la vida viene a ser la mitad que en Madrid asi que es como si en Madrid a un programatas medio le pagasen casi 70K anuales.
> 
> ...



En efecto pero los enemigos del telétrabajo dirán ."es que pondrán rumanos o panchos"


----------



## Murray's (31 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Es la isPain que han hecho los comunistas:
> Se queda la basura con paguitas
> Se va todo el que es decente y quiere trabajar sin que lo chuleen.




Lo de España roza lo esperpéntico.

Traen Africanos les provocan y alientan para que vengan, via rescate gobuernamental o ongs, los ponen a trabajar en el campo y se les van . Se dan cuenta que España es un engaño . Al final que frutas y verduras van a comer los progres socio comunistas? Si ya ni los negros quieren currar....van a ir Ada Codau, Pablo Iglesias , Chino Puig, Joan Ribo y sanchinflas a recoger tomates y pepinos para que los españoles podamos comer????











«No voy a trabajar más en la naranja porque nos tratan como a esclavos»


Abib Diop, de Senegal, llegó a Valencia hace un mes y tras la experiencia en el campo ha decidido buscar otro trabajo




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## Murray's (31 Ene 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Que se piren, una gran noticia sin duda. *277.560 puestos que quedan libres, **pa ser ocupados por ejpañoles*.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (31 Ene 2022)

Murray's dijo:


>



Bueno. Si los ejpañoles de _pofresión_ Parao, siguen considerando los puestos abandonados por los rumanescu, demigrantes, habrá que sustituir a los rumanescus por otras nacionalidades, no queda otra.


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Ene 2022)

El negocio del futuro son hijos:

De raza autoctona Europea criados en ambientes Europeos y en colegios privados o concertados lejos de la educación progre. Van a ser la mercancia a conseguir por todas las grandes empresas de todos los paises.


Los que tenéis hijos, hacer eso. Invertir en vuestros hijos y que tengan educación de derechas y que amen la familia.


Dentro de 20 años van a se los recursos naturales que compren las grandes empresas. Es que tenga 5 hijos bien formados va a ser un conglomerado mas poderoso que tener 5 pisos de mierda en Palencia o Valencia.Son los que os van asegurar vuestro futuro.


El recurso natural del futuro van a ser las personas.


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Ene 2022)

Con la moronegrada arrasando con todo,la etnia y la panchitada están cada vez más arrinconadas.


----------



## Teofrasto (31 Ene 2022)

Y las cien mil viviendas que ocupaban esos rumanos donde están?


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Ese razonamiento también es aplicable a los andaluces, levantinos o canarios que están en paro y prefieren quedarse en su terruño siendo mantenidos por sus familiares o cobrando el Ingreso Mínimo Vital que irse a Madrid o Barcelona para malvivir en habitaciones de pisos compartidos, no poder ahorrar y tener que llamar con cierta frecuencia a sus padres para que les manden algo de dinero.



De verdad es normal.
Un amigo mío con carrera trabajando de segurata pagando 300 euros por una habitación a inmis que subarriendan habitaciones y viven de las ayudas.?.
Inmigrantes que han aportado 0 coma a España.
De verdad lo veis normal?.
Es el mundo al revés eso no ocurre ni en Alemania ni en Francia.
Lo q ocurre aquí en España es anormal.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Hace varios años, una noticia afirmaba que muy pocos parados emigraban a otras provincias o regiones para trabajar. Se podría interpretar que son unos comodones que quieren tener el trabajo de sus sueños sin moverse del terruño, pero lo que ocurre en realidad es que las zonas con más oportunidades laborales son tan caras que muchas veces no merece la pena trasladarse allí.
> 
> Por ejemplo, se vive mejor siendo funcionario o empleado de Mercadona en una ciudad española de provincias donde la vida no sea demasiada cara que con un trabajo cualificado en Londres y compartiendo piso.



Es yo lo he dicho de siempre 
O te vas esa ciudades o pegas un pelotazo o el cuento de prosperar es mentira.
Todavía me acuerdo de una ex clienta de mi charcutero español que dejó de comprar a los que compraron la charcutería unos bulgaros pq ella no compraba a inmis y se jactaba de que su nieta trabajaba en Inglaterra 
Le pregunté si de au pair en tiendas burguers etc? Jajaaa 
La mayoría de mujeres españolas de 2000 para acá solo han ido a pillar marido .. 
La hermana de una vecina se jactaba que hacía juergas en Inglaterra hasta que pillo a un noruego sabroson con pasta y la saco de limpiar mierda y muto a la virgen María.


----------



## reniris (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



Te confirmo que es real.

En el pueblo donde vivo llegaron a ser unos 250.

Hace unos 4 o 5 años se empezaron a largar,muchos para Rumania y otros para Francia y Alemania sobretodo.

Por lo que se un buen número de ellos que vivian aquí en el pueblo trabajan ahora en Astilleros Alemanes,ganando el doble o incluso mas de lo que ganaban aquí y trabajando menos.

Ahora quedaran unos 100 o así,y muchos estan también esperando para largarse a encontrar algo o en su país o en Alemania sobretodo.


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (31 Ene 2022)

Mala señal. A finales de los noventa, miles de rumanos (gitanos su mayoría) se veían en las calles de Buenos Aires vendiendo pañuelos o haciendo sus cosas. Pues bien, allá por el año 2000 y 2001 se fueron todos. Luego vino el corralito y la debacle. 
Fue como si se hubiesen olido la tostada.


----------



## circodelia2 (31 Ene 2022)

Que se lleven también a los gitanacos robacobres arruinadores de instalaciones.
España debería exigir a Rumanía una compensación por la ruina que han generado esas ratas rumanas. 
....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Normal, los salarios aqui caen, alli suben, aqui sube el paro, alli esta bajando. Por que iban a quedarse aqui?



Sasto. Europa del Este es la España de los 90.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



Rumanos gitanos se van?


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Manolo De Escobar dijo:


> Mala señal. A finales de los noventa, miles de rumanos (gitanos su mayoría) se veían en las calles de Buenos Aires vendiendo pañuelos o haciendo sus cosas. Pues bien, allá por el año 2000 y 2001 se fueron todos. Luego vino el corralito y la debacle.
> Fue como si se hubiesen olido la tostada.



Gitanos rumanos en Argentina?.
Pidiendo?.
A esa historia le falta aliens.


----------



## circodelia2 (31 Ene 2022)

Gitanos rumanos de mierda ATPC. 
....


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (31 Ene 2022)

Rumanía lleva años reduciendo su brecha de riqueza respecto a España. Tienen un sector IT potente y están cerca de uropa, por lo que les beneficia el capital deslocalizado. Siguen teniendo unos políticos corruptos, pero cada vez menos, desde hace 10 años el presidente del país es un sajón de TRansilvania, ojalá en hezpein tuviesemos a un alemán en el gobierno.

Eso explica que los rumanos se piren. Ya no son un país tercermundista.


----------



## sasuke (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Rumanía lleva años reduciendo su brecha de riqueza respecto a España. Tienen un sector IT potente y están cerca de uropa, por lo que les beneficia el capital deslocalizado. Siguen teniendo unos políticos corruptos, pero cada vez menos, desde hace 10 años el presidente del país es un sajón de TRansilvania, ojalá en hezpein tuviesemos a un alemán en el gobierno.
> 
> Eso explicar que los rumanos se piren. Ya no son un país tercermundista.



Es que yo veo a Pedro Sánchez y me dan ganas de potar.
Veo al presidente de Irlanda y ni punto comparacion


----------



## weyler (31 Ene 2022)

por fin una buena noticia


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

Las bandas de ladrones de metros y plazas creo que no se han ido.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (31 Ene 2022)

Todo estaría OK si en lugar de los puestos que han dejado libres esos rumanescus, en lugar de recurrir a argelinos, marroquíes y colombianos, se obligara a que sean cubiertos por Paraos ejpañoles y que, en caso de negarse, se traigan inmis, nacionalizándolos en el acto, mientras a los señoritos que se negaron a cubrir esos puestos, se los borra pa siempre de las listas del Paro y con imposibilidad de que tengan derecho a una paguita de cualquier tipo, como cooperadores necesarios de la InmiDependencia que tiene este país.


----------



## jose253 (31 Ene 2022)

a 30 de junio de 2021 1.087.923 rumanos registrados en españa con nie.








stock_30062021






public.tableau.com


----------



## Cosme Oriol (31 Ene 2022)

En una década les ha dado para hacerse un casoplon allí en Rumanía, ahora con cualquier trabajillo que les salga allí tiene suficiente


----------



## Iron IQ (31 Ene 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Joder, pensaba que se refería a 8 horas al día durante todos los meses, pero no, se refiere a solo 8 horas al mes. Menudo mamonazo hijo de puta el Puchi.



8 horas de emisión requiere mucho trabajo.
Hace años para un programa semanal de 50 minutos, no me llegaba la semana entera para hacer el programa.


----------



## Funciovago (31 Ene 2022)

La realidad es que la gran mayoría de inmigrantes, si vivieran como nosotros no podrían quedarse en España. La mayoría vienen a currar compartiendo piso, luz, agua y coche con 6 más, y enviando el 80% o más del dinero a su país. Si tuvieran que tener hijos y criarlos como nosotros ya os digo que no teníamos ni la mitad de inmis, por no hablar de las ayudas, aunque es verdad que no todos las reciben.

Casi todos vienen a ahorrar o enviar dinero a sus paises a través de los locutorios no a quedarse, como digo no podrían, si no podemos ni nosotros van a poder ellos sin redes sociales.


----------



## Santirey (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



La verdadera plaga de langostas en este pais es la inmigración ilegal, no las generaciones que lo han levantado con su trabajo, mal que les pese a ninis, flojunos y comemocos envidiosos.
Se dejan caer por el pais, arrasan con lo que pueden y cuando queda poco o aparece otro parásito más depredador se largan a por otro.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (31 Ene 2022)

La topor


poppom dijo:


> poco me parece para haber ejercido con exclusividad al mocho
> lo que



*Todo el mundo sabe cual fue su primer trabajo en España.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (31 Ene 2022)

Todos tienen contactos en Alemania, Austria y UK. El nivel salarial en España es muy bajo en comparación.


----------



## Black Jack (31 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> 8 horas de emisión requiere mucho trabajo.
> Hace años para un programa semanal de 50 minutos, no me llegaba la semana entera para hacer el programa.



Coño, pero pagarle casi un salario mínimo por hora... lo veo una salvajada.


----------



## Alvarogbest (31 Ene 2022)

Mala noticia
Los que se marchan son los típicos rumanos currantes, evidentemente Rumanía va para arriba y España para abajo y para eso se vuelven a su tierra.

Los rumanos gitanos vagos, los menas y demás ralea tranquilos que esos no se marcharán mientras sigan las paguitas


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> La realidad es que la gran mayoría de inmigrantes, si vivieran como nosotros no podrían quedarse en España. La mayoría vienen a currar compartiendo piso, luz, agua y coche con 6 más, y enviando el 80% o más del dinero a su país. Si tuvieran que tener hijos y criarlos como nosotros ya os digo que no teníamos ni la mitad de inmis, por no hablar de las ayudas, aunque es verdad que no todos las reciben.
> 
> Casi todos vienen a ahorrar o enviar dinero a sus paises a través de los locutorios no a quedarse, como digo no podrían, si no podemos ni nosotros van a poder ellos sin redes sociales.



Correcto, han traido a 10 millones de extranjeros para hacer dumping laboral y crear delincuencia sin olvidar la sustitución étnica, en la práctica un país pobre como España igual sólo hubiera necesitado 100 mil.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

Alvarogbest dijo:


> Mala noticia
> Los que se marchan son los típicos rumanos currantes, evidentemente Rumanía va para arriba y España para abajo y para eso se vuelven a su tierra.
> 
> Los rumanos gitanos vagos, los menas y demás ralea tranquilos que esos no se marcharán mientras sigan las paguitas



Al final los ladrones profesionales en su sector saben que en España las penas son inferiores que en sus países, se van los buenos y se queda la mierda.


----------



## Carpulux (31 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Cuantos se han nacionalizado españoles? Es otra manera de desaparecer de las estadísticas.



Ahí tienes el truco, ojalá fuese cierto.


----------



## Iron IQ (31 Ene 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Coño, pero pagarle casi un salario mínimo por hora... lo veo una salvajada.



El tiempo requerido para preparar la presentación quien lo paga?
Entiendo que tiene un programa de autor, lo prepara y lo presenta, todo esto para estar 8 horas en antena en un mes es mucho trabajo, te lo digo por mi propia experiencia.



Carpulux dijo:


> Ahí tienes el truco, ojalá fuese cierto.



Cuenta que los rumanos al igual que todos los de cualquier otro país que no sea América Latina, deben cumplir mínimamente 10 años con residencia estable y trabajo para solicitar la nacionalidad.
En Italia y Alemania hacen falta solo 5!


----------



## Carpulux (31 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Cuenta que los rumanos al igual que todos los de cualquier otro país que no sea América Latina, deben cumplir mínimamente 10 años con residencia estable y trabajo para solicitar la nacionalidad.
> En Italia y Alemania hacen falta solo 5!



Sí, lo sé. Pero ya no llevan 4 días aquí. La mayoría vino ya hace tiempo y muchos suelen pedir la nacionalidad, es cierto que está a años luz de los sudamericanos pero ocurre igual.


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Ene 2022)

La lucha dentro de unos 30 a 50 años no va a ser por los recursos naturales que tendremos de sobra. 

La lucha va a ser por hacerse con población.



La humanidad se extingue a pasos agigantados y de humanos valiosos ya empiezan a escasear. 

Salvo la zona de centro Africa, la tasa de natalidad en el mundo esta hiperfrenada.







Como vemos en este otro mapa todo el mundo esta casi marron.





Lo triste de este mapa: Verde la zonas con menos inteligencia es la que exporta población con nulos conocimientos.

la zona verde clara sube la población pero a tasas muy menores.

A partir de aqui la extinción.


Ni sustituyendonos por moronegrada van a tener suficiente población. El plan de exitinción humana sigue su curso con apoyo de la ONU y los grandes gobiernos y corporaciones.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor será en 3 o 4 años cuando haya 1 millón de Españoles trabajando en Rumania haciendo los peores trabajos, a los que los Rumanos trataran como a gitanos.

Espero que ese millón y el resto que queden en españa voten a la PPSOE


----------



## Setapéfranses (31 Ene 2022)

puff que pena


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Lo de isPAin es la mayor estafa de toda la UE... es lo que pasa cuando se vota machaconamente por socialismo. Veamos un ejemplo:
> 
> En Bucarest un programatas medio viene a cobrar lo mismo que en Madrid/BCN. Sólo que hay un pero allí el coste de la vida viene a ser la mitad que en Madrid asi que es como si en Madrid a un programatas medio le pagasen casi 70K anuales.
> 
> ...



igual en Polonia. Oferta de 2500€ netos mensuales de jefe de equipo en software factory de banco Americano en Varsovia.

Es lo que gana un jefe de equipo medio competente y con experiencia en Madrid. Con la diferencia que los precios en Polonia son 25% más baratos. Más plus de No moronegrada y Polacas


Indices DifferenceConsumer Prices in Warsaw are 26.78% lower than in Madrid (without rent)Consumer Prices Including Rent in Warsaw are 29.71% lower than in MadridRent Prices in Warsaw are 35.88% lower than in MadridRestaurant Prices in Warsaw are 32.79% lower than in MadridGroceries Prices in Warsaw are 32.51% lower than in Madrid


----------



## usuario baneado (31 Ene 2022)

Ni idea,pero 350€ de alquiler parece hasta una broma cuando aqui no encuentras nada por menos de 850 langosteuros.


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Ene 2022)

El problema es que ni con la industrialización, ni la robotización que esta muy lejos.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (31 Ene 2022)

Se van los currantes el lumpen paguitero se queda


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> igual en Polonia. Oferta de 2500€ netos mensuales de jefe de equipo en software factory de banco Americano en Varsovia.
> 
> Es lo que gana un jefe de equipo medio competente y con experiencia en Madrid. Con la diferencia que los precios en Polonia son 25% más baratos. Más plus de No moronegrada y Polacas
> 
> ...



Y los polacos que están buenísimos.
No se pq las españolas prefieren liarse con moros o musulmanes


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Lógico, trabajar para seguir siendo pobre, para eso lo son en su país, salvo la basura que nunca le faltará un plato de comida y sanidad, el que tiene un poco de espíritu se larga.
> Es increíble ver cómo están desapareciendo trabajadores en la mayoría de las profesiones, pero es normal, deslomarte para seguir siendo pobre.



En todas las profesiones es así, yo en la mía también hago lo mínimo, pues no hay diferencia alguna entre currar como un cabron o escaquearse a muerte

pagar Las horas extra era mucho pedir.. prefieren pagar las horas normales, pero uno entonces trabaja normal, o menos de lo normal


----------



## Black Jack (31 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> El tiempo requerido para preparar la presentación quien lo paga?
> Entiendo que tiene un programa de autor, lo prepara y lo presenta, todo esto para estar 8 horas en antena en un mes es mucho trabajo, te lo digo por mi propia experiencia.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues hombre, me sigue pareciendo una salvajada. Yo también tuve en su momento un programa de radio y si retransmitía 1 hora, me costaba 1 hora prepararlo. Sinceramente, si necesitas más tiempo para preparar un programa que lo que dura el programa en sí, me temo que lo audiovisual no es lo tuyo.


----------



## usuario baneado (31 Ene 2022)

No creo que en buena zona. Lo que adaptan al bolsillo.


----------



## INE (31 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> La realidad es que la gran mayoría de inmigrantes, si vivieran como nosotros no podrían quedarse en España. La mayoría vienen a currar compartiendo piso, luz, agua y coche con 6 más, y enviando el 80% o más del dinero a su país. Si tuvieran que tener hijos y criarlos como nosotros ya os digo que no teníamos ni la mitad de inmis, por no hablar de las ayudas, aunque es verdad que no todos las reciben.
> 
> Casi todos vienen a ahorrar o enviar dinero a sus paises a través de los locutorios no a quedarse, como digo no podrían, si no podemos ni nosotros van a poder ellos sin redes sociales.



Evidentemente. Conocí a un ruso de Rostov del Don que vino a España a principio de los 2000 y dejó a
la familia allá. Hizo pasta unos años de esa manera y se volvió para Rusia a hacerse un casoplón.


----------



## riggedd (31 Ene 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Naaaa... dentros de unos añitos les mandaremos una paguita por haber estado dados de alta 2 meses en españa.



Además de verdad, pero tienes 13 años cotizados en España y la viuda se come una mierda, viva la igualda,...


----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Rumanía lleva años reduciendo su brecha de riqueza respecto a España. Tienen un sector IT potente y están cerca de uropa, por lo que les beneficia el capital deslocalizado. Siguen teniendo unos políticos corruptos, pero cada vez menos, desde hace 10 años el presidente del país es un sajón de TRansilvania, ojalá en hezpein tuviesemos a un alemán en el gobierno.
> 
> Eso explica que los rumanos se piren. Ya no son un país tercermundista.




sigue siendo un pais bastante Paco pero lo que pasa que ahi la gente tiene esperanza en plan de desarrollo, trabajo y futuro.

En España han visto el panorama: socialismo, NWO, paro, invasión africana y panchita....


----------



## nololeo (31 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España pierde 277.560 rumanos en diez años, la diáspora huye del país: "Ya no compensa vivir aquí"
> 
> 
> Daniela, unos 40 años, estatura media, pelo negro azabache a la altura de los hombros, acaba de facturar su maleta para el vuelo a Bucarest (Rumanía) de la compañía Tarom en la T-1 del aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez-Madrid Barajas. Dice que se va por un "tema personal", que volverá "en un tiempo"...
> ...



A este paso sólo los africanos van a querer quedarse ya en España, indicativo de que vamos por mal camino.
Y ademas africanos musulmanes, lo peor de lo peor para integrarse.
Los rumanos son europeos, con su peculiaridades, son semejantes, excepción hecha de los gitanos, que no valen para nada en ninguna parte del globo.
Y con los hispanoamericanos compartimos lengua, cultura, sangre.

Es la africanización islamizacion de Europa.


----------



## Castellano (31 Ene 2022)

Los rumanos son como los españoles de los 60, han salido a trabajar para ahorrar y volver en cuanto puedan a su país. 
Por algo son europeos, y no como los hermanos espirituales de VOX que se van a quedar aquí para los restos a regetonear a nuestra costa.

Dicho esto, Rumanía sigue siendo muy paco, aunque el país es precioso,la gente es maja y les caemos bien


----------



## lascanteras723 (31 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> sigue siendo un pais bastante Paco pero lo que pasa que ahi la gente tiene esperanza en plan de desarrollo, trabajo y futuro.
> 
> En España han visto el panorama: socialismo, NWO, paro, invasión africana y panchita....



Hasta donde se en el este de Europa hay países que no quieren saber nada de comunismo.


----------



## Burrocracia (1 Feb 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Hasta donde se en el este de Europa hay países que no quieren saber nada de comunismo.



Es mentira ,hay muchísima gente que lo añora .Tengo testimonios de 1a mano(que me lo han dicho a mí en persona sin preguntar ) de Rumanía ,Macedonia ,Polonia,Eslovaquia y Alemania del este .Lo que no les gusta a ninguno es haber sido vasallo de Rusia , en eso coinciden todos .

Después hay que coger lo que dicen sobre esto todo con pinzas ,el que es de izquierdas te dirá que estaba maravilloso y el de derechas que a su abuelo lo tenían crujido te dirá que era horrible ,todos omitiran información que no le interése (como España con el franquismo )pero en general todos dirán que la sociedad estaba mejor estructurada y que lo básico :vivienda,salud , alimentacion estaba garantizado.


----------



## ashe (1 Feb 2022)

El problema es que nunca ha hecho falta inmigración de ningun tipo, es lo que tiene un sistema cipayo creado por willy brand y henry kissinger, lo que se hizo en los 80 con felipe gonzalez es el origen y lo actual las consecuencias de ello

divide y vencerás, y hasta que no nos quitemos ese lastre junto la puta escoria como la izmierda, palilleros, europeistas y demás despojos no se podrá solucionar el problema que es restaurar valores católico reales antes del concilio vaticano II, la familia y radicalizar a la población en no aceptar ni inmigración ni esperar nada bueno de ellos

Pero claro si se hiciese eso el mito alemán caería y si cae el tinglado europeo toda europa del este caerá a niveles incluso peor que en la URSS... que es el secreto de la UE, el norte hundiendo al sur y usando a los vecinos como los de europa del este como herramienta de coacción para imponer a terceros X cosas, de ahi que de lo que estén acojonado esos mismos (alemania como holanda) es que aparezca una Italia o España que diga de salirse de la UE, para evitar eso en el caso de Italia han metido a Draghi


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 Feb 2022)

lo que tenemos no se llama inmigración,se llama invasión,


----------



## eltonelero (1 Feb 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Hasta donde se en el este de Europa hay países que no quieren saber nada de comunismo.



No es tanto el comunismo en si, pero tu me dirás que se le pierde a un rumano hetero en España si tiene mal trabajo y peores mujeres rodeado de un ambiente tóxico de feminazismo, pro-islamismo y anti-familia.


----------

